# 2010 S-Line Q7 - Orca Black + LED's



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

This particular Q7 has a new color for 2010, Orca Black, and all I can say is WOW! This color really looks like the
color of an Orca killer whale. Enjoy the pictures and all the fine details Audi has introduced on the 2010 Q7.
http://www.iamaudi.com/2010-au...hting


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I love all the new bits and pieces... Makes me wish I could transform our Q7 into a 2010!! My favorite features are the LED DRLs and rear lamps as well as the S-Line exterior package being standard on 4.2 vehicles. Some small touches that I really like include the chrome seat controls, new wood strip and new alloys. Way to go Audi!!!!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Gorgeous. Makes me think about ordering a tdi sline with all options in that color!!
Linder


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (raleys1)*


----------

